# Meet my new member of the furry family...



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi guys! 
Sorry I haven't posted for a while - I've been away. Anyway, I'm back now!

So, a few weeks ago I welcomed a new furry friend into my family; please meet Oreo... 








She is a black short-haired Syrian hamster with a white stripe down her belly (that is why she is named after an Oreo biscuit). Don't worry, she obviously has a separate cage from Bobo, my other Syrian! Anyway, I hope you guys like her and I'm sure she's going to have a great life ahead of her!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Awww shes so cute!


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> Awww shes so cute!


Thanks, Amelia66


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Aww what a little beauty!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Does she have lighter fur around her eyes? If so, she's a Sable.


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Does she have lighter fur around her eyes? If so, she's a Sable.


She does actually - what would she be then: a black sable Syrian? How would I put her white stripe into the colouring description?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

RowdyRabbit said:


> She does actually - what would she be then: a black sable Syrian? How would I put her white stripe into the colouring description?


Just a Sable Syrian.... it's common for Syrians to have small bits of white on feet or tummy.
http://www.midlandhamsterclub.co.uk/hamster/sable.html


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Just a Sable Syrian.... it's common for Syrians to have small bits of white on feet or tummy.
> http://www.midlandhamsterclub.co.uk/hamster/sable.html


Thanks!


----------



## Entriquit (May 13, 2015)

Awe super cute!!


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

Entriquit said:


> Awe super cute!!


Thanks


----------

